# H:sm w: £££



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

Various Marines for sale. Ask for more details but I have various amounts of the below.

Bikes 
Standard Marines
1 Drop Pod
Dreadnaughts
Scouts
Devastators
Terminators

Looking for cash only!


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

how many standard marines and devastators have you got, and have you got any pics?

Khrone


----------



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

I can get some pics, but it will be tomorrow now. I have a fair few, how many are you after?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

about 20 odd marines, 10 devs


----------



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

I can fill that request.


----------

